# So, I'm at work and my wife just texted me this....



## revitalizedhusband

Her "I want you between my legs"
Me "I'm going to come home right now"
Her "No, the boys are home anyway, stay at work, we'll be having some fun tonight though"
Me "So what got you thinking about that? Are you wet sitting there?"
Her "IDK, we 'missed' last night and I'm horny today...and yes, EXTREMELY wet"
Me "So what plans do you have for tonight?"
Her "no plans, just whatever happens, happens"
Me "Come on, you're not this open usually with me and I love it, give a hint as to what you had in mind that got your horny"
Her "We might use electronics" (which I thought meant her vibrator)
Me "So where do you plan on using the 'electronics'"
Her "No, the type of electronics that records what we do..."

Oh my goodness, my wife has known for years that I've wanted to pull out the video recorder and make our own movie...then, all the sudden this past few days (Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday) we had the best sex we've had in years, she was going so crazy that in the middle of one of the seasons she made the comment "we could so make a movie as good as porn"...to which I replied "well you know I'd be up for it".

So, last night we "missed" because I lost track of time relaxing in the bath tub and she fell asleep in bed waiting on me...so my fault we didn't have a 4th night in a row of amazing sex.

So now, I'm sitting here at work with a hard on thinking about tonight with my wife...good Lord how to women do that to us men?

She definitely gets an "A+" for being that "hot wife" today .


----------



## themrs

Yes, your wife rocks. 

My husband is dying for me to let him video tape us. Maybe in a few years or after I shed a few pounds! LOL!


----------



## triton1984

Would be hard to concentrate on anything after a text like that.


----------



## revitalizedhusband

Oh it was, it was hard to concentrate on anything the rest of the day until it all went down...it was a fun night!


----------



## mommy2

Lucky man!! You're wife sounds awesome!!


----------



## MarkTwain

You're all giving me ideas - And heaven knows we could use the money


----------



## okeydokie

wow, you guys are very fortunate that you are in a great place with your wives. im workin on it, but mine is just very prudish


----------



## revitalizedhusband

okeydokie said:


> wow, you guys are very fortunate that you are in a great place with your wives. im workin on it, but mine is just very prudish


I love my wife, but this was exactly my wife about 1.5 years ago. Very prudish, lights had to be out, had to be at night, only a couple positions, no BJs, etc.

She hit 30 and it was like a light bulb went off in the sexual part of her brain and all kinds of fun things have happened since then...(hency the name revitalizedhusband).

Even went out "parking" one night in a wooded area and did it in our car...was a good time.


----------



## humpty dumpty

I feel very much the same  i find sending text messages and writing note so much easier to do then to say the same thing out loud ... have a hang up about saying i want you now !! .. 
but yes i defo want more sex now im a little older , i enjoy it more to  
Couldnt even tell you why but ive been exaclty the same  and im loving it to  ( must be a age thing ) hormones etc


----------



## revitalizedhusband

humpty dumpty said:


> I feel very much the same  i find sending text messages and writing note so much easier to do then to say the same thing out loud ... have a hang up about saying i want you now !! ..
> but yes i defo want more sex now im a little older , i enjoy it more to
> Couldnt even tell you why but ive been exaclty the same  and im loving it to  ( must be a age thing ) hormones etc


My wife sounds just like you, she said its easier to send a text. She officially still "initiates" without having to say it out loud. She also knows it will get me going and I'll definitely move it to the next level after she initiates.

For instance, a couple weeks ago she was up in bed and I was playing a video game. She felt weird coming downstairs to tell me to get upstairs and screw her brains out, but thats the exact text she sent me even though I was in the same house (the exact text was 'get up here and screw my brains out').

I obviously was much enthused with her initiative and turned the video game off...


----------



## humpty dumpty

sounds just like me !!  would you like her to ask you though or do you like the texts ? i would like to say face to face ..but it just wont come out and i end up stuttering , but saying that have in the past wanted sex and not sent a text or a note and hes gone to sleep not picking up my weak signals , so im glad i can text


----------



## revitalizedhusband

face to face>text>weak signals

So the text is much better than going to bed while your wife is horny but can't tell you, but face to face would still be even a BIGGER turn on.


----------



## humpty dumpty

I think so to ,i would love to beable to just say it lol 

would love to know why i can must be something deep down inside holding me back lol


----------



## katie jane

try video ,,,, video yourself asking him to drag you to bed and tell him to play it  might be a step in the right direction x
Text takes away any inabitions its easy but it works ,your getting what you want just work on it x


----------



## CaliRN

love sexting!! especially when the first text comes in an unexpected time for example a meeting at work, at church lol, who has some great stories?


----------



## BigBadWolf

This is a heartening thread! 




CaliRN said:


> love sexting!! especially when the first text comes in an unexpected time for example a meeting at work, at church lol, who has some great stories?


I try to send something very provocative to my wife when I anticipate she is out with some lady friends, or otherwise in public company. 

She is not able to easily hide her reactions, such as blushing, when she is caught by surprise, and because she is proud to be a reserved and respected and composed lady, she is also very reluctant to discuss publically such provocative things, so of course makes it the perfect scenario for me send a well timed blunt proposition, or to reminisce in detail about some extreme sexual activity. 

Later that evening I can be expecting she will be most determined to playfully give payback for the episode.


----------



## Choose2love

lucky man!!!! I wish I could get my husband hot with text messages!


----------



## CaliRN

choose2love u should include a picture of urself in that text


----------



## 63Vino

Star said:


> Try video messaging, now that's hot!:FIREdevil: and you're partner will LOVE you for it:smthumbup:


OH My thats correct. Also, a few times when I travelled for work the web cam thing was erm. OMG. Or the occasional MMS.


----------



## 63Vino

Star said:


> Webcam nice idea!!! I have one of those, might put it to use


This was you can "request" certain "things"!!! (poses, views, acts, Im sure you get it).


----------



## bacala787

Lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## sooner2000

I agree, very lucky! I'm not into text messaging, but I would be if my wife did this.


----------



## sexy gurl

hey guys i need some advice abt beeing sexy in phone


----------



## pcpain

sexy gurl
What kind of thing do you need advice on...pictures/texts???
P


----------



## romantic_guy

Awesome!! Are you going to get suddenly "sick" and go home?? Might as well...you are not going to get anything done anyway. If you keep track I bet she is ovulation.

BTW, we have been making our own vids for 15 years or more. Started with VHS. We LOVE watching them!!! It always brings back great memories of one romantic trip or another.


----------



## Created2Write

DH and I used to make videos of ourselves, take pictures of ourselves. So hot! But our current situation doesn't offer enough privacy to do so. We'll get back into again though, I'm sure! 

And sexting...Uuuhhhhh, I love it so much. Once, DH sent a sexy text, and then another, and another, and kept texting me. I kept responding back while masturbating. *sigh* It was a good time.


----------



## annagarret

revitalizedhusband said:


> Oh it was, it was hard to concentrate on anything the rest of the day until it all went down...it was a fun night!


maybe next time she will text you some naked pics of her!!! Happy to hear you both are horny for each other!!!!!!


----------



## square1

I'm big on the sexting my H not so much(he loves me sending them but he isn't big on replying or even starting it) I send pics and video clips. I would love to make more videos. He has opened up a little more(he likes to make videos we have a few made but whenever I go to grab the camcorder he's always like next time). One time i set up the camera before hand and he didnt know it was recording. Afterward I showed him and he loved it.


----------



## ladybird

I am glad u liked what you wife texted you... 

I tried that with my husband a couple of times and the last time i sent him a text like that he told me it was inappropriate.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

My hubby will send the occasional text to me - somewhat in mystery.

His last text was:

'my **** itches'

And of course I offered to scratch it for him...HA


----------



## greeneyegirl

I am very sexual and love texting things like that to my husband but he says it makes him uncomfortable...


----------



## HisPrincess

I like sending my husband dirty texts when he's at work. Especially towards the beginnig of his shift. It get him going before he's even started working and he's wound up the whole day & makes it that much better when he gets home! He's gotten me to losen up and come out of my shell more then I ever thought I would!!


----------



## dream_weaver

My partner is working way at the moment & we sext each other all the time..only problem is when the other person is proccupied & can't reply for a while,really love sexting back & forth getting each other horny at the same time *HOT*.


----------



## Aristotle

Funny how all the names have changed over the years and those members don't post much. I guess reading about other peoples awesome texts get old


----------



## Marvel212

Back when my husband was in tech school for the military. I was in church one sunday morning. He had just gotten back from a run. He sent me a very pleasant picture. The little old lady that was sitting behind me, leaned forward whispering in my ear. Your a VERY lucky lady. OMG I could stop blushing.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

"revitalizedhusband: professional bastard."


----------



## crossbar

Lucky bastard! My wife's sexual prime lasted about a week....


----------



## PBear

crossbar said:


> Lucky bastard! My wife's sexual prime lasted about a week....


My wife's sexual peak was a speed bump...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjvonly

revitalizedhusband said:


> Her "I want you between my legs"
> Me "I'm going to come home right now"
> Her "No, the boys are home anyway, stay at work, we'll be having some fun tonight though"
> Me "So what got you thinking about that? Are you wet sitting there?"
> Her "IDK, we 'missed' last night and I'm horny today...and yes, EXTREMELY wet"
> Me "So what plans do you have for tonight?"
> Her "no plans, just whatever happens, happens"
> Me "Come on, you're not this open usually with me and I love it, give a hint as to what you had in mind that got your horny"
> Her "We might use electronics" (which I thought meant her vibrator)
> Me "So where do you plan on using the 'electronics'"
> Her "No, the type of electronics that records what we do..."
> 
> Oh my goodness, my wife has known for years that I've wanted to pull out the video recorder and make our own movie...then, all the sudden this past few days (Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday) we had the best sex we've had in years, she was going so crazy that in the middle of one of the seasons she made the comment "we could so make a movie as good as porn"...to which I replied "well you know I'd be up for it".
> 
> So, last night we "missed" because I lost track of time relaxing in the bath tub and she fell asleep in bed waiting on me...so my fault we didn't have a 4th night in a row of amazing sex.
> 
> So now, I'm sitting here at work with a hard on thinking about tonight with my wife...good Lord how to women do that to us men?
> 
> She definitely gets an "A+" for being that "hot wife" today .




All I can say is WOW! The rest of us guys envy you. :scratchhead:


----------



## NeverEnuff

My wife and I do this quite a bit. We installed an app on our phones that let's us include all sorts of emoticons and images that we can include in our texts. You do have to be careful though. One time I sexted her a message at the same moment one of our grandchildren was using her phone. Another time I typed a very sexual comment and was about to hit the send button when I realized it was a group text that included about a dozen people. That would have been pretty awkward for both of us if I hadn't caught it.


----------



## Tango

I wish my H could either pick up on the hints I send him or at least try to participate when he does clue I'm. Maybe it's too soon for us "getting to know " each other again. I can definitely see that it would be easier to text than to y in person.


----------



## janesmith

occasionally when i do girls night out ill tell hubby he had better NOT be sleeping when i come home and he will send me a text of a nice piece of wood while he is watching porn. THAT is hot. lots of times i like to stop my bj and take a picture of it (or a few) lol. I like to look at them while im at work. My favorite thing to do when i have a day off is watch porn and maturbate, so ill send him various pictures through out the day. He seems to like them but doesnt really show it so I dont do it as often as I am inclined to 

Once i saw an old friend and went to show her pics of my kids on my phone when i realized i had some dic pics on there. She was looking over my shoulder and I moved. She aked what was wrong did i have dirty pictures so I told her i had some dic pics on there and then she wanted to see, lol


----------



## homebuilder

janesmith said:


> occasionally when i do girls night out ill tell hubby he had better NOT be sleeping when i come home and he will send me a text of a nice piece of wood while he is watching porn. THAT is hot. lots of times i like to stop my bj and take a picture of it (or a few) lol. I like to look at them while im at work. My favorite thing to do when i have a day off is watch porn and maturbate, so ill send him various pictures through out the day. He seems to like them but doesnt really show it so I dont do it as often as I am inclined to
> 
> Once i saw an old friend and went to show her pics of my kids on my phone when i realized i had some dic pics on there. She was looking over my shoulder and I moved. She aked what was wrong did i have dirty pictures so I told her i had some dic pics on there and then she wanted to see, lol


That's awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinocarro

it was hard to concentrate on anything the rest of the day until it all went down


----------



## lovemylife

The guys that my H work with have told me that I totally mess up the rest of his day when I text him. I told them I would wait until later in the day so he can actually get his job done, lol.


----------



## Volunteer86

It is almost daily now, my wife loves to tease and get me all worked up when I am not home. Esp the pictures!



CaliRN said:


> love sexting!! especially when the first text comes in an unexpected time for example a meeting at work, at church lol, who has some great stories?


----------



## Bonkers

It's always better to start your own bragging thread rather than resurrecting someone else's bragging thread from 8 years ago.


----------



## arbitrator

revitalizedhusband said:


> Her "I want you between my legs"
> Me "I'm going to come home right now"
> Her "No, the boys are home anyway, stay at work, we'll be having some fun tonight though"
> Me "So what got you thinking about that? Are you wet sitting there?"
> Her "IDK, we 'missed' last night and I'm horny today...and yes, EXTREMELY wet"
> Me "So what plans do you have for tonight?"
> Her "no plans, just whatever happens, happens"
> Me "Come on, you're not this open usually with me and I love it, give a hint as to what you had in mind that got your horny"
> Her "We might use electronics" (which I thought meant her vibrator)
> Me "So where do you plan on using the 'electronics'"
> Her "No, the type of electronics that records what we do..."
> 
> Oh my goodness, my wife has known for years that I've wanted to pull out the video recorder and make our own movie...then, all the sudden this past few days (Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday) we had the best sex we've had in years, she was going so crazy that in the middle of one of the seasons she made the comment "we could so make a movie as good as porn"...to which I replied "well you know I'd be up for it".
> 
> So, last night we "missed" because I lost track of time relaxing in the bath tub and she fell asleep in bed waiting on me...so my fault we didn't have a 4th night in a row of amazing sex.
> 
> So now, I'm sitting here at work with a hard on thinking about tonight with my wife...good Lord how to women do that to us men?
> 
> She definitely gets an "A+" for being that "hot wife" today .


*Braggart! 

But needless to say, I’m smiling from ear to ear and am more than happy for you!

And not to even mention being secretly envious!*


----------



## FieryHairedLady

I have been on some forums where they want you to bump an old thread with a similiar topic rather then starting a new thread.


----------

